# GPM + USB Mouse

## mawst

What about GPM?

I have done exactly as you have said with the exception of using OHCI rather than UHCI. I've been trying to get GPM to work with NO LUCK. I'm not sure if it will work with x either as I want to get gpm to work before I get into configuring X. I've set MOUSE=imps2 and MOUSEDEV=/dev/usbmouse (and some others) but nothing seems to work.

Someone told me he has the same mouse and has /dev/input/mouse0 (or something similar) and everything is working fine for him. I told him I had all the proper drivers installed and loaded but nothing seems to work for GPM.

 :Mad: 

Can someone please help me?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rac

This question was originally posted to USB Mouse and Keyboard How-To.  Please don't post support questions to threads in Documentation, Tips and Tricks.

----------

## camresu

Is there a way to have multiple mice.

I like to use a trackball and a mouse.

I would also like some help on setting up two mice for a dualhead setup.

One for each head?

Id it also possible to have more than one keyboard.

One of the input units would be ps2

the second of each type would be usb

----------

